# Core i7 Serial Number



## Bodaggit23 (Dec 22, 2009)

A friend of mine asked me where to find his serial number on his Core i7 920 processor so he could register it with Intel.

I have no clue. Anyone know?


----------



## Machin3 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wouldn't it just be on the Intel Box?

On the box I think it says Prod Code which is the serial.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Dec 22, 2009)

I wasn't sure, it certainly could be.

What are your thoughts on "registering" the CPU for warranty purposes.

I've looked through the Intel site a bit, and it doesn't seem like that's the
way it works.?

I suppose I should have asked this myself about a year ago.


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there even an area on intel's website to register your cpu? Im relatively certain you dont have to register intel cpu's.


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Dec 22, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Is there even an area on intel's website to register your cpu? Im relatively certain you dont have to register intel cpu's.



That's kind of the feeling I got reading through their site. Idk


----------



## Machin3 (Dec 22, 2009)

There is registration but only for software or something like that. There's nothing that allows you to register your hardware.


----------



## Jet (Dec 22, 2009)

Just have him lap his CPU and then he doesn't have to worry about the warranty! 

I've never heard of registering a CPU for warranty purposes..


----------

